# UTI's from IBS



## iraide8u (Aug 22, 2007)

A couple of weeks ago I had all the classic symtoms of a UTI a low grade fever, flank pain, blood and pain while urinating. I seem to get UTI's whenever i get a bad bout of IBS. I went to see my doctor and she had me have a urine culture. Two days later she called me with the results she told me I had a UTI and called in a script to my pharmarcy for me. But since then my symptoms have cleared and I have been so busy that I actually forgot to pick up my script and my pharmarcy called to remind me about it. Its been over two weeks now should I still take my antibiotics? I still no longer have any symptoms at all. Could it have acutally cleared on its own like that without taking my antibiotics? I hate to have to take antibiotics if I really don't need to. What would you do? Lisa


----------



## 14013 (Nov 12, 2005)

i have had UTIs many many times and sometimes they do sort them elves out, and it is very possible. so if you arent having any symptoms then i wouldnt take them, but to be sure it may be best to have another urine sample taken so that you can just make sure there is no bacteria left


----------



## wearyone (Jul 8, 2007)

Hi Lisa - I have had numerous UTI's in the last two years due to the chronic D. When diarrhea occurs, tiny particles tend to spray everywhere and the bacteria end up in the urethra, where they march ahead to the bladder and onward to the kidneys if not caught in time. Sounds like you actually had a kidney infection with flank pain and fever. They rarely go away without antibiotics, and frequently hospitalization is required if severe enough. However, I suppose it is possible for it to clear up on its own, although they never do with me. You would need another culture done to make sure, but if you aren't having symptoms I wouldn't worry about it. If you get feverish again, however, I would run to the doctor as it may flare up in your kidneys, which can be serious. I have tried everything known to man to try to prevent them, but I get them anyway - some of us are just cursed that way! Anyway, good luck and I hope it doesn't return. Wearyone


----------



## 15976 (Nov 22, 2006)

I would say a regular one with some discomfort and frequent urination might clear up on its own but blood in the urine can mean it has spread to the kidneys.


----------



## 14013 (Nov 12, 2005)

yeah blood in the urine worries me when ive had it too, best get on those antibiotics


----------

